#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Summoning the Grim Reaper

## Grimreaperchild

Does Anyone have a real spell to summon the grim reaper and I don't mean the charmed series spell?

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

I do not think you can, even if you could why would you?

----------


## Grimreaperchild

I'm interested in him

----------


## Grimreaperchild

Read my about me...

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

Well I suppose there is a way to conjure him up tho I wouldn't have a clue where to begin.
Considering that the grim reaper is a representation in a wide variety of cultures and times it probaly isn't impossible but i do not think he would be a happy soul lol.

----------


## Belasko

> Does Anyone have a real spell to summon the grim reaper and I don't mean the charmed series spell?


 
Are you out of your fucking mind? It can't be done. The Grim Reaper is one entity that doesn't like to be fucked with.

----------


## agentkilljoy_v

The grim reaper is actually a representation of one of mans basic fears, death. It is no different then any of the other deities that man has placed value on to understand their own nature. In your case the grim reaper is representation of your own fascination with death. If you want to summon a grim reaper of sorts go look around at necromancy which is something that I highly disagree with. Leave the dead alone, I always say. When I die, I don't want people poking me in the hereafter from the material world. It would be annoying. 

On the other hand, if this would be the path that you choose more power to you. I really can't decide the actions of other humans. Keep in mind though that there are consequences for every action and this includes magic. Especially, magic.

----------


## Iza

God help me from the assholes that show up here.

----------


## Jackal

*walks out of thread* 
I thought I was stupid in my beginnings...Wow...Balls or stupidity?
I guess last one...

----------


## Darius

Even in Necromancy, there is the belief that doing this, summoning the grim reaper, is never a good idea. When it is your time, then Death will come. Why people desire to hasten Death's arrival, I will never understand.

----------


## Astral Eye

PLEASE, DON'T!!! Hades, Pazzuzu, anybody would be safer. Iblis would be safer!!!

----------


## chestermccoy

> Even in Necromancy, there is the belief that doing this, summoning the grim reaper, is never a good idea. When it is your time, then Death will come. Why people desire to hasten Death's arrival, I will never understand.


Well Darius, If you believe He may be summoned, can he be delayed? I can't say that I have ever believed in Him, but if he can be summoned then he can be hid from, correct? Any theories?

----------


## Darius

As far as I am aware, there are no sane ways to delay Death. Most of the ways I've heard of, are not something I would be willing to try. After all, all things come to an end eventually. If there are ways to hide from Death of any of the avatars thereof (I.E: Grim Reaper or the Death of various cultures), I still would not use them. I see no reason to fear Death myself, thus I will not hid. No theories unfortunately on how you hid from Death in a sane way.

----------


## Astral Eye

The grim reaper, old death, Harizama, whatever you call him, he is the embodiment of death. Not a death god, death itself. And a force like that is not to be messed with. While in the netherworld, some commune with the force of death, and this is kinda alright. But to try and summon or banish him is beyond stupid. He is not bound by the normal rules. How do you think we got wraiths? And look what happened to them

----------


## Darius

> Does Anyone have a real spell to summon the grim reaper and I don't mean the charmed series spell?


I suppose you saw the episode of the show Supernatural where sam and dean have to deal with someone who had summoned and bound a grim reaper? While I enjoy the show, it is only entertainment. In real life, Death is not contained so easily. Oh, and by the way, it is unlikely that you could stop Death so easily either. One of the most primal forces in all of reality and you wish to meddle with it? Very bad idea.

----------


## Astral Eye

Of all the forces, there are only 3 elder than death. Chaos, time and spirit, and death is as equally hard to controll. As I said, just look at wraiths, and you'll see why we don't summon or attempt to delay death. Enjoy life now. When you die, he'll meet you with open arms

----------


## NemnochAdore

In Hispanic culture the grim reaper is a she and we call her Santa Muerte . There is an expansive cult growing out of Latin America, I'm sure if you googled the reaper by that name you'd find a plethora of information and rituals

----------


## Darius

Very true. I prefer the hebrew version by the name of Azrael myself. However, I have heard of Santa Muerte and find the whole thing fascinating. While Death is often in America and other countries viewed as male, there is no rule that says that Death is male. It is an appearance only. In other words, your mind creates an image to allow you to comprehend a more complex reality. Every version of Death in history (in my opinion) is but an aspect of the whole. Thus, Azrael, Santa Muerte, the Grim Reaper, etc. are all a part of Death itself. Each one is as valid as the next.

----------


## NemnochAdore

I think it has something to deal with ancestry worship as to why Santa Muerte is not particularly an evil entity. I'm not too sure but I've heard that the Virgin Mary and Santa Muerte have some kind of correlation with one another.
All along many desert highways there are small sanctuaries built by the common folks dedicated to Santa Muerte and of course other saints.

----------


## Dajai

Is it just me or am I falling into a trap here?

If you want to summon Death himself and you know that he arrives to collect the soul of the recently deceased...

Though clearly, if for no other reason, such course of action is illegal.

Otherwise, for rituals that might delay Death, I would advise plenty of exercise and a good diet. Seriously, you've got more hope of extending your life that way and through the proper use of pharmaceutical drugs than by expecting Death to do anything other than his job.

----------


## Dajai

> the OP is a role player.


More likely than not. Though the conversation that had started between Chestermccoy and Darius was interesting. I like the thought that life could be extended beyond our natural years.

----------


## Belasko

Mrs. Peel can spot a role player as soon as they post. She doesn't allow that **** on her forums.

----------


## Branwen

I think role playing forums have a place for fun, but not on forums that are real occult. I received bad advice from role players on the first forum I joined. It can hurt a new person who needs help.

----------


## Darius

> Which one is yours, I simply must visit. You're illogical hatred of games is too amusing for me to pass this up. The fact that you hate role playing but frequent a forum with a Wiccan section is deliciously ironic.
> 
> And to Jackal and Branwen, that makes more sense. I was worried that the entire forum might have been mildly insane. I agree that RolePlayers can cause damage to anyone willing to listen to them, but almost always they make it clear that they're confused about the entire world, and anyone listening to them and suffering for it would be Darwinism. I was once in a group on Yahoo! that was about summoning spirits. Focusing on books like the Goetia. Had a guy come in that seemed to have a horrifically 1980's background plot going on involving some black clad stranger who knew everything about him and pumped him full of demons. I didn't take him seriously. I passed the test of Darwin. In my opinion, this neo-hippy psuedo-Pagan thing called "Wicca" is much more damaging to both anyone too new to know better and to our image over-all as the outside world sees them and equates them to real occultists. The same goes for the Church of Satan and their worship of hedonism. It has nothing to do with religion. But they seem to be the most represented group of "Satanists" available to the world and the media, while their main goal is the obsession with seeing how many people they can **** and how many drugs they can do. It's shameful! And they don't even have a "Satan!" They worship themselves! 
> 
> In short, my point is, I don't see how there can be so much open hatred of something that's just a game (my Cleric worships the god of retribution, St. Cuthbert, but I, Kyle, carry no such fantasies that any God really exists) on a forum that has a section specifically for the CoS and Wiccans.


There is a time and place for roleplaying. Here, we don't do that. If you wish, there are plenty of forums to go to. But here, and on all of Mrs. Peel's forums, we are gathered to study the esoteric and Occult. You believe that most of us are insane? How so, I wonder? On what basis? Because we believe differently from you? If that is the case, then you too would be insane in another person's eyes. Now, I personally don't see a problem with people roleplaying with friends. However, this is not a place for it. How exactly did you pass the test of Darwin? Because you still currently exist? What happens when your time comes? If you believe that you would simply cease to exist, well that is your belief. Go and have fun and leave us to our beliefs then.

P.S: don't pick on Jackal and Branwen unless you would like me doing the same to you. I would not be the only one, either. It is funny to me, many people do something and expect to get away with it. However, this does NOT happen when I am around.

----------


## Belasko

> Which one is yours, I simply must visit. You're illogical hatred of games is too amusing for me to pass this up. The fact that you hate role playing but frequent a forum with a Wiccan section is deliciously ironic.
> 
> And to Jackal and Branwen, that makes more sense. I was worried that the entire forum might have been mildly insane. I agree that RolePlayers can cause damage to anyone willing to listen to them, but almost always they make it clear that they're confused about the entire world, and anyone listening to them and suffering for it would be Darwinism. I was once in a group on Yahoo! that was about summoning spirits. Focusing on books like the Goetia. Had a guy come in that seemed to have a horrifically 1980's background plot going on involving some black clad stranger who knew everything about him and pumped him full of demons. I didn't take him seriously. I passed the test of Darwin. In my opinion, this neo-hippy psuedo-Pagan thing called "Wicca" is much more damaging to both anyone too new to know better and to our image over-all as the outside world sees them and equates them to real occultists. The same goes for the Church of Satan and their worship of hedonism. It has nothing to do with religion. But they seem to be the most represented group of "Satanists" available to the world and the media, while their main goal is the obsession with seeing how many people they can **** and how many drugs they can do. It's shameful! And they don't even have a "Satan!" They worship themselves! 
> 
> In short, my point is, I don't see how there can be so much open hatred of something that's just a game (my Cleric worships the god of retribution, St. Cuthbert, but I, Kyle, carry no such fantasies that any God really exists) on a forum that has a section specifically for the CoS and Wiccans.


What The ****? Man, you are a gamer. Don't **** with my kid you **** for brains.

----------

